# Critique my screaming?



## Mason Vickers (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been working on vocals for god knows how long so I can actually finish the millions of songs I've been working on the past year or so. 

Be harsh, I'm open to any criticism!


----------



## Underworld (Aug 8, 2011)

Try to breath with your stomach, not your chest 

Also, the lower growls are... kinda... strange. Good work on the screams tho!


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 8, 2011)

Work on tongue placement, as well as using your head voice and falsetto to reach the 'higher', less Black-Metal type of screams used in such bands as Black Dahlia. Like said above, try using your diaphragm more, a few of the screams sounded really breathy and dry. 

What else... what else... Oh, yeah! Never think you're done learning, man. No one ever is. You're doing a good job with AT LEAST trying to expand your musical prowess. 

Fight the good fight!


----------



## Mason Vickers (Aug 9, 2011)

Underworld said:


> Try to breath with your stomach, not your chest
> 
> Also, the lower growls are... kinda... strange. Good work on the screams tho!



thanks a ton man! I'll keep that in consideration.

and yeah, I'm still working on fitting them in the mix.. it's a lower mix overlapped with a gutteral. I realize know how odd that sounds, I was just trying out different vocal layers.

"Work on tongue placement, as well as using your head voice and falsetto to reach the 'higher', less Black-Metal type of screams used in such bands as Black Dahlia. Like said above, try using your diaphragm more, a few of the screams sounded really breathy and dry. 

What else... what else... Oh, yeah! Never think you're done learning, man. No one ever is. You're doing a good job with AT LEAST trying to expand your musical prowess. 

Fight the good fight!"

I actually did vocals for quite some time for an online black metal project that was absolutely horrid, that's probably where I've picked up these habits that are less favorable to normal ears, hahaha. I thought my voice was suited more with black dahlia than any other kind of vocalist, why I started with this as a cover.

Thanks a ton man! actually recieving advice and someone being polite on here really encourages me, even if it's just two comments. 

Do you have any advice on starting to use my diaphram over more of my throat?


thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds good! but I agree that you need to use more your diaphragm , and also when breathing fill your stomach first then your lungs , think of it as if you were filling a glass with water, the glass fills from bottom to top


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 9, 2011)

As with ALL singing, breathing is 99% of it.

Your shoulders shouldn't move at all because you breathe into your diaphragm (feels like Stomach).


That's the biggest critique I have


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 9, 2011)

Mason Vickers said:


> thanks a ton man! I'll keep that in consideration.
> 
> and yeah, I'm still working on fitting them in the mix.. it's a lower mix overlapped with a gutteral. I realize know how odd that sounds, I was just trying out different vocal layers.
> 
> ...



Trevor screams in a slightly higher register and often screams with his mouth opened taller, not wider, with his tongue in the top or bottom of his mouth (depending on whether he's using his high-scream or gutturals). Try singing Painkiller by Judas Priest, whether you can do it well or not doesn't matter, but try using that head voice, higher register and then add the grit needed to it to mimic a similar tone as Trevor's.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 9, 2011)

Screams are good, but growls need work. Try to get some more bottom end to it like I do.  ( NOT me, and the guy comes in at 1:27 that to me are real growls. One of the best if not the best I've ever heard.)

 Withersoul sounds vocally kinda like what you were aiming for. I sound exactly if not extremely similar to withersoul. Otherwise very good man!


----------



## Mason Vickers (Aug 11, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Screams are good, but growls need work. Try to get some more bottom end to it like I do.  ( NOT me, and the guy comes in at 1:27 that to me are real growls. One of the best if not the best I've ever heard.)
> 
> Withersoul sounds vocally kinda like what you were aiming for. I sound exactly if not extremely similar to withersoul. Otherwise very good man!




Thanks a ton man! The bottom end growls are what gets me most, do you or anyone else have tips on getting that lower register or just flat out building it up?



I'm a super avid saxophone player (I play about 25-30 hours a week), so I don't know why I EVER didn't think about breathing while screaming--I've been breathing from my stomach and it's only doing good things for me. All thanks to you guys!

"Trevor screams in a slightly higher register and often screams with his mouth opened taller, not wider, with his tongue in the top or bottom of his mouth (depending on whether he's using his high-scream or gutturals). Try singing Painkiller by Judas Priest, whether you can do it well or not doesn't matter, but try using that head voice, higher register and then add the grit needed to it to mimic a similar tone as Trevor's."

Tongue placement oddly enough is another thing I hadn't considered. I'll be belting out Painkiller in my tightest pair of pants tonight! hahahaha. 

Thanks a ton from everyone, you guys are only helping! Hopefully someone else benefits from this thread too, you guys are rad


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 11, 2011)

Mason Vickers said:


> Thanks a ton man! The bottom end growls are what gets me most, do you or anyone else have tips on getting that lower register or just flat out building it up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to work on the lower register is to just practice. Aim for a tone and try to get it. Funny way to put it is try starting to sound like a dog growling in a way. That's a start. And I mean like an angry dog you don't wanna fuck with or it'll rip your arm off.


----------



## Lasik124 (Aug 13, 2011)

I can dig it. Keep it up, also keep in mind you picked a friggen relentless song, its hard to not run out of breath on stuff like this if your new.

Oh, For the lower growls, Try Bleak by Opeth. After doing harsh vocals for years, I still find that the best song to do lows to because you can't just wizz past them, its slow and makes you notice little details.


----------

